# Performance?



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

it wouldn't cost a $100k,but it would be very expensive,$30k maybe? it would take more than lead acid batteries to pull it off and that means lots of money.you would have to decide if it would be worth it.if you just want to save the price of gas , probably not worth it.if you have other reasons,then maybe so.


----------



## Garrett85 (Jul 22, 2008)

joseph3354 said:


> it wouldn't cost a $100k,but it would be very expensive,$30k maybe? it would take more than lead acid batteries to pull it off and that means lots of money.you would have to decide if it would be worth it.if you just want to save the price of gas , probably not worth it.if you have other reasons,then maybe so.


Thanks. Yea, it's just about the price of gas. I guess I'll start looking into hydrogen. Anyway, thanks again.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Garrett85 said:


> Thanks. Yea, it's just about the price of gas. I guess I'll start looking into hydrogen. Anyway, thanks again.


haha, have fun.... you'll be disapointed there too


start looking into converting your car to bi-fuel compressed natural gas (CNG)... I'm actually considering it.


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

Or LPG (Propane) Although, I'm not sure how your availability is over there in the US? I'm in the UK and availability is good for LPG, but almost none for CNG funnily enough


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

favguy said:


> Or LPG (Propane) Although, I'm not sure how your availability is over there in the US? I'm in the UK and availability is good for LPG, but almost none for CNG funnily enough


most houses already have an infrastructure built in them for Natural gas, you just need to get a compressor, tank and conversion kit. Kits are less than 2 grand, a tank is 1500-3000, and the compressor is another 2-3000. All in all, about the same as electric, and CNG per gallon is about $1.00-1.50, so you're saving alot, plus it burns much cleaner.

Great thing is, you just flip a switch to turn it back to gas. Tanks are safe too.

Hydrogen takes a ton of electricity to create, unless you have lots of money to spend on catalytic reactions, which may be unsafe at home.


----------

